# Meet my Kitties (and dogs) :)



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Heres a few pictures of everyone! Hope you enjoy!

Riot, hes my oldest at almost 4 years. Hes a maine **** mix. He was rescued from a household he was covered in fleas, mites and ticks when I got him at 8 weeks



























Cynder, hes 2. His mom was rescued by a couple who allowed her to birth the kittens inside. They rehomed the kittens which is how we ended up with Cynder, all but 2 of his litter mates have died from FIV or Feluk but he tested negative for both


















Nyx, Shes 9 months. She came from a home where they were going to drop them off at a high kill shelter so we took her in. 


















Rayden, hes 7 months old. His mom and his litter mates were brought inside by a kind couple and we adopted him. He was 8 weeks when he came home to live with us



















Flynn, is 6 months old. We got him from a rescue. he came to us infected with a URI and is currently battling an eye infection









Riley is 5 months old. Hes a Maine ****. He was from a "breeder"


















Buddy, is 5 months old. He was rescued from a lady who didnt care for him. She claimed he was flea free and worm free. Sure enough he was loaded with fleas and worms. 


















Heres a picture of all of them begging for treats









Lincoln, is a 6.5 Belgian Malinois with a little bit of German Shepherd in him. Hes my now retired service dog, ive had him since he was 6 weeks. He has Pannus in both eyes, cataracts in one and skin allergies. Hes my pride and joy, he goes every where with me. 




























Ruby is my 11 year old Poodle/Shih Tzu mix. She was my mothers dog but when she died I took her. My mom had her since she was 6 weeks and I have had her for 8 years now


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You have a house full, don't you, LOL!! They are all adorable.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Cute! Nyx and Lincoln have to be my fav of your crew! I love malinois but way to much dog for me! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Your cats and dog are adorable! I love black and white cats. Of course I love all cats but calicos and black/white cats are my favorites.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess you like a large family. They all look beautiful and loved.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW!!!! They are all so beautiful! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Which/How many of those are actually yours? You had mentioned that most of them belonged to your sister.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

We live in the same house. Riot and Riley are mine. Buddy I pay for half the expenses since we together decided to rescue him and the dogs are mine


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Weird how all the kittens are just about a month apart in age.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Weird how all the kittens are just about a month apart in age.


Why is it weird? When I brought Riley home she brought Buddy home a few days later. I dont think its weird when someone has 2 cats that are only a month or two apart in age.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

squeekers said:


> I dont think its weird when someone has 2 cats that are only a month or two apart in age.


Nope, but FOUR cats one month apart just seemed weird to me. 

I didn't say it was bad weird, just... weird.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Flynn was 6 months old when we got him. Which is why his age is close to Rayden, Riley and buddy. Riley and buddy we got 2 weeks apart. Nyx is 10 months old not 9. Her birthday is in April.


----------

